# Smallie Drop shot



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to be on Lake Erie tomorrow and I've never really tried a drop shot for smallies. Is it too early in the season or am I ok? Is 4lb line too small or is 10lb too big? Any insight is appreciated.

Jason


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I'm going to be on Lake Erie tomorrow and I've never really tried a drop shot for smallies. Is it too early in the season or am I ok? Is 4lb line too small or is 10lb too big? Any insight is appreciated.
> 
> Jason


Were you going? east or west?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you're using braid or fluorocarbon you can go up to 12 lb. or more. Depending on wind and wave action, you'll want to be sure that you have a good selection of drop shot weights. Maintaining contact and feel is imperative.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a bit east of Cleveland. Neff Rd boat launch. Thinking we may fish for perch for a bit then smallies for a while. 

I have 3/16ths and 1/2 oz weights. Some trick worms and dream shots too.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

8lb should be more than enough...I never go over 8lb unless I'm fishing around brush/trees/heavy cover then will go up to 10lb...btw braid to fluorocarbon is great for sensitivity and you get all the benefits of both...I have 15lb spiderwort braid as a main line and use a 6lb leader if clear/open water, 8lb if stained and 10lb fluoro leader of fishing heavy cover...never had any problems...to attach the braid to fluoro I use an Alberto knot. It's one of the smallest/strongest and fairly simple once you get the hang of it...good luck hope this helps and tight lines!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ToadJunky10 said:


> 8lb should be more than enough...I never go over 8lb unless I'm fishing around brush/trees/heavy cover then will go up to 10lb...btw braid to fluorocarbon is great for sensitivity and you get all the benefits of both...I have 15lb spiderwort braid as a main line and use a 6lb leader if clear/open water, 8lb if stained and 10lb fluoro leader of fishing heavy cover...never had any problems...to attach the braid to fluoro I use an Alberto knot. It's one of the smallest/strongest and fairly simple once you get the hang of it...good luck hope this helps and tight lines!


This is the exact setup I use as well.i use a leader that is about the same length as the rod. Keeps the braid away from the fish, and allows you to retie a few times before stringing a new leader.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll have to get some 6 & 8lb flouro for leaders.


----------



## Dougie0045 (May 1, 2015)

How did the fishing go for you!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got skunked but I think we may go out to Ashtabula and try again this weekend.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

One thing I learned last weekend on erie is if the water is ultra clear try casting out away from the front of the boat and drag the dropshot back. I got lots of hits out at the end of the cast as I would take up the slack after the weight hit the bottom. the water had 14 ft visibility and the fish were holding from 16 ft and out deeper. BTW I was using 12lb fluoro leader.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks Joshy


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I go with two drop shot rods one has 10# Power Pro Hi-Vis yellow braid as the main line with a 7' Sunline Super Sniper fluoro 10# leader and the other has the same setup except it has an #8 leader.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well finally got out to try the drop shot tonight. We put in at ramp in Ashtabula and went out to the outside of the break wall. 

I was using a St. Croix medium fast action with 10lb braid and 8 ft 10 lb mono leader, Trokar drop shot hook, green pumpkin dream shot and a 3/16th drop shot weight about 18 inches under. We were marking fish at 12 feet in 14 fow so it was perfect. With one exception, the fish were Rock Bass. It was still fun though. Got 2 in the first 30 min and we left the area to try and find smallies. Came up empty everywhere else so back to the spot 40 min before sunset. Got 3 more and called it a night. 

I'll keep trying and eventually I'll get a tank smallie.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I use an Alberto knot. It's one of the smallest/strongest and fairly simple once you get the hang of it.[/QUOTE said:


> Did you mean the "Albright" knot?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The Alberto is a modified Albright. 
(This isn't a very good site, but it was the first one that came up)
http://fishing.wonderhowto.com/how-to/tie-modified-albright-knot-alberto-knot-for-fishing-417265/


----------

